# transfer won't stick



## sarahdaniel1977 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm New to printing. Just purchased a pro world 15x15 select heat press. I've done 10 shirts & only 2 transfers stuck completely. They were 50/50 cotton poly blend. The 100% cotton shirts were terrible! Could it be the actual shirt?


----------



## Vendix12 (Mar 12, 2015)

I've had the same problem. Did u find the reason why or the solutionÉ


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Are you pressing at the right pressure, time and temp for the transfer?


----------



## bencp2 (May 6, 2015)

sarahdaniel1977 said:


> I'm New to printing. Just purchased a pro world 15x15 select heat press. I've done 10 shirts & only 2 transfers stuck completely. They were 50/50 cotton poly blend. The 100% cotton shirts were terrible! Could it be the actual shirt?


Is this made with heat transfer vinyl? From my experience it seems like insufficient pressure during the pressing process. Do try:

1. increasing the pressure of the machine during press (usually a screwable top on the heating platform)
2. Manually press with hand (wear a thick glove) right after lifting the heat transfer machine. Press down with a sliding motion across the shape/graphic

and try again.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah,

There are really only 3 variables in play here. 
Time, pressure and temperature.

When was the last time you verified the temperature with an accurate digital thermometer? If more than two or three weeks at the most, verify it. Most transfers need to be somewhere in the 300 degrees F. range. Too low or too high of temperature will compromise adhesion.
Time: This varies by type of transfer and type of fabric. Call your supplier if you did not receive an instruction sheet with your transfer. 

Pressure must be firm but not excessive. This usually must be an estimate. The clamp should be relatively difficult to close but not difficult to release. This, in my opinion, is the least important variable.
The first two are critical to successfully applying heat transfers.

If you address all of the above without success then check the accuracy of your machines timer. It could be inaccurate and part of your problems.
Hope this helps.


----------

